# DIY 75 Gallon Stand Build



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

This is a stand I built for a 75 gallon, the idea for the stand was borrowed from my store bought 56 gallon column tank. No 2x4s used, 3/4" mdf only. It's pretty solid, I'm guessing it would hold my car if I ever needed it to.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job on the stand, any problems or tips on the finishing?


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

Deeda said:


> Nice job on the stand, any problems or tips on the finishing?


Only problem was the normal splitting of MDF when you try to screw it together. I pre drilled the recommended size and still had some splitting. One thing that worked to help prevent that was to put a clamp on the wood where I could when I was screwing it together. I routed the edges with a 1/2" radius bit, sanded a little and painted with regular black satin paint. I didn't do anything to fill the edges of the wood, it looks fine to me though.


----------

